# Bathroom barn door disaster!



## kch1983 (May 20, 2010)

Help!

Having bought a loft in a warehouse conversion, it wasn't until I moved in that I realized the sliding barn door on my bathroom provides NO PRIVACY at all!

The header(?) is metal, hangs from the ceiling and is about 3" from the wall.  With the door hung, there is a 2" gap on both sides of door where you look right into the bathroom.  Not ideal!

I think the easiest (?) way to address this would be to bulk out this 2" somehow but don't know where to begin.  I've seen other units in my building where they've done this using wood that matches the door, but that isn't an option for me since my laundry room is right next to the bathroom - about 3" away from the bathroom door opening - and there's white molding around the laundry room door.  As you can see, this complicates anything I might want to do.

Please, can anyone offer any suggestions?  I'm at a total loss and no one I've called to look at the problem is interested in such a small job.

I'm desperate to have some privacy again!!! :help:
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## kch1983 (May 20, 2010)

I've posted some photos at 

Picasa Web Albums - 11735921985901252... - Barn door dis...

so you can see what I'm talking about.
Thanks.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 20, 2010)

Man, that's a tough one. Some sort of dressing screen? If the door slides it shouldn't be to much of a hassle. How much space does the door open in to?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 20, 2010)

Karen, it looks like the top rail could be moved back toward the wall, is there a slot that the top bracket is bolted into? If you could move the top closer to the wall the lower guide could be repositioned. Then a filler strip the same thickness as the bottom trim piece attached to the wall creating a filler strip.


----------



## kch1983 (May 20, 2010)

The door opening is 30".  The bathroom itself is 78" long by 60" wide.  Are you thinking I should just bite the bullet and have a regular door installed?  It would be tight...

Might it be possible to attach a different hanger and get the door closer to the walls?  That would create holes in the floor for the runners that the door slides over, but I'll take the holes if I can have privacy.

I have used a curtain on a tension rod when I had guests stay.  It isn't ideal, and I'm really concerned about resale value since this is a pricey building in an expensive area.  

Arrrg, of all the things I thought to check, a functional bathroom door wasn't on my list!


----------



## kch1983 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, and the commiseration!  I knew it was bad, but seeing the photos - yikes.

I've taken more photos of the bolts that attach the rail to the ceiling.  I like Old Dog's idea of just moving it closer.  Even if it isn't possible with the rail I have now, (do to the parts that overhang the actual rail) it may be possible with another type. 

Of course, any rail will still need long bolts since the ceiling is much higher than the door. 

My husband still wants to pad it out so isn't interested in any other solutions.    I just want to keep my private business private when we have company!  Maybe I'll send him around to the other condos that have had different fixes done.  

I'll keep you posted on what we decide, and keep those ideas coming in.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 21, 2010)

How about Accordion doors?


----------



## kch1983 (May 21, 2010)

We've thought about accordion doors.  Again, it's a privacy issue with the bathroom so close to the living area.


----------



## inspectorD (May 21, 2010)

Install a regular painted door just like the laundry room door...with white trim. And leave the other door there to keep the original look. The only time you will even notice it is when the new door is shut.

Other than that , you can build out the wall trim in white to match existing. Build a sort of pillaster, but I think this will stand out more than a door and trim.
Good luck.


----------

